# Need some help!



## Marthaen (May 9, 2010)

Hey guys and gals we here on the FA Folding@home team could use your extra processing power.

We're very close to passing two teams in about a month's time and a third team in two month's time but we can make that go alot faster if we had YOUR help! If we do pass these three teams we'll finally be in the top 100 folding teams in the world! So if you haven't stop by http://folding.stanford.edu and pick up a client.

FA's team number is 60091 come join the fold!


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

Will do!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2010)

Ah distributed computing, good cause.


----------



## Marthaen (May 9, 2010)

What the heck? This shouldn't have been moved. This isn't some thread to toss off in the not so visited link crap forum.


----------



## Bernad (May 11, 2010)

Alright! I'll do it.


----------



## AndyTigey (Sep 10, 2012)

I wonder if there's somewhere we can properly recruit more fuzzies :3  Cos at the moment our team is really slacking off.  I agree I am a culprit of the "i forgot" syndrome, hopefully we can all get back on track X3


----------



## wullger (Feb 2, 2013)

I know this thread's a bit dusty, but my reply is relevant to it--just brought my desktop into the mix, which is currently pumping out between 20-22k points a day. Should give the team a nice shot in the arm.


----------

